# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Πως να απαλλαγείτε από τις βουβουζελες στην τηλεόραση σας.

## fm344

Με απλές ρυθμίσεις της τηλεοράσεις –ΑΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ-στο κεντρικό μενού της συσκευής σας επιλέξτε ρυθμίσεις ήχου (sound settings)και μετά επίλεκτε τις ρυθμίσεις του ισοσταθμισθεί(equaliser).
  Χαμηλώστε τις συχνότητες των 300Ηz (στο 1/5 της μπάρας)και για να ισορροπήσετε την ποιότητα του ήχου ψηλώστε το 100Hz και το 1KHz (στα 4/5 της μπάρας)αν η συσκευή σας επιτρέπει πιο λεπτομερή ρύθμιση βαλτέ το mute  στις συχνότητες 233 και 932 hertz.

----------


## nupogodi

Ενδιαφέρον αλλά μόνο οι ακριβές τηλεοράσεις έχουν τέτοιες ρυθμίσεις :Lol:

----------


## Phatt

Βουβουζελες τι ειναι ρε παιδια;

----------


## panosssvent19

Αν έβλεπες μουντιάλ θα καταλάβαινες!!!!!!

----------


## billtech

> Αν έβλεπες μουντιάλ θα καταλάβαινες!!!!!!



 :Thumbup:  σωστο!!!απλα μολις ανοιξεις την τηλεοραση σου θα καταλαβεις...αντε να αντεξεις 5λεπτα..χαχα

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Είναι ένα παραδοσιακό μουσικό όργανο της Νοτίου Αφρικής, σε σχήμα τρομπέτας, το οποίο βγάζει τον μελωδικό ήχο ...ενός σμήνους λυσσασμένων κουνουπιών! -.-

Βάλε Μουντιάλ και θα ακούσεις..

Επόμενη project κατασκευή φίλτρου στην έξοδο της τηλεόρασης.. Όποιος ξέρει από αυτά ας μας δώσει  :Smile: !

----------


## Nemmesis

ημουνα που ημουνα ντεμι με το μουντιαλ, αυτες οι βουβουζελες με καναν να δω μονο 30λεπτα αγωνα μεχρι τωρα...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Troktiko:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk5cnCGgq0I&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- How To Remove Vuvuzelas from an Audio Recording[/ame]

----------


## grglaz

οντως ρε παιδια ελεος μ αυτες τις βουβουζελες,μετα το τεταρτο με πιανει πονοκεφαλος...
αν ηθελε η fifa θα μπορουσε να τις απαγορευσει αλλα....

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Παράλογη απαγόρευση.. Ηθικό θα ήταν να κατανοήσουν οι οπαδοί την δυσφορία που προκαλούν σε παίχτες κ υπόλοιπους θεατές και να σταματήσουν..
Απαγόρευση, είναι βαρύ..

----------


## stathis

Παλιά υπήρχε ο βουβός κινηματογράφος...τώρα υπάρχει το βουβό 
μουντιάλ... :Biggrin:  Εγώ κλείνω τελείως την φωνή και είμαι οκ... :Biggrin: 
Δεν μας φτάνει το ότι κατα την γνώμη μου παρακολουθούμε το
χειρότερο μουντιάλ που έγινε ως τώρα (παρακολουθώ απο το Μεξικό 86')
έχουμε και τις βουβουζέλες τώρα... :Biggrin:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Εαν το παραπάνω φίλτρο ήταν live δηλαδή είσοδος στην κάρτα ήχου - έξοδος προς ηχεία του φιλτραρισμένου - διορθωμένου ήχου τότε θα το πρότεινα στην ΈΡΤ... 
διορθώστε με αν κατάλαβα λάθος για τη λειτουργία του γίνεται δηλαδή μετά απο μαγνητοσκόπηση του αγώνα και όχι ζωντανα ;

----------


## pameZD

Και ζωντανά γίνεται παρα πολύ απλά. (αλλά πρέπει να δουλεύει το μυαλό στην ΕΡΤ απαααααα)

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Και ζωντανά γίνεται το ίδιο απλά.

----------


## grglaz

θα μπορουσαν απο την ερτ να κανουν ισοσταθμηση στα μικροφωνα των κερκιδων..εννοειται οτι γινεται....

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Δεν νομίζω ότι η ΕΡΤ μπορεί να ελέγξει το σήμα που έρχεται και να κάνει οποιαδήποτε ισοστάθμιση.. Μπορεί όμως να φιλτράρει αυτό που φεύγει από αυτήν...
ε, κλάφ'τα Χαράλαμπε που λέμε..

----------


## grglaz

το σημα που φευγει απο την ερτ ομως εχει τα παντα ολα μεσα....θα φιλτραρει και τον σχολιαστη?

----------


## Shaman

ειναι λεει παραδοσιακο οργανο για αυτο δεν  το απαγορευουν... αμα  γινοταν  στην ελλαδα επρεπε  ολοι  οι  θεατες να παιζουν κλαρινο?  :Tongue2:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Νομίζω ότι το θέμα ξεφεύγει από την πραγματική του διάσταση και κατευθύνεται στην καθαρά τεχνική του θέτοντας ως πρόκληση την επιλογή των κατάλληλων ρυθμίσεων στο TV σετ μας προκειμένου να το εξαλείψουμε. 

Αλλά να εξαλέιψουμε τελικά τι? τις πραγματικές συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες διεξάγονται οι αγώνες προκειμένου να μην ενοχλούνται τα αφτιά μας?? Μα υποτίθεται πως την γιγαντοθόνη του σαλανιού μας την πληρώσαμε αδρά για να ζήσουμε λίγο virtual reality, ειδικά στις πανάκριβες 3D, μέσα από τα όποια δρώματα επί της οθόνης (προφανώς όχι για να δούμε τη μοσχαροκεφαλή του x τηλεπαρουσιαστή είδήσεων). Στα πλαίσια λοιπόν του εικονικά έστω σωστού οι βουβουζέλες θα πρέπει να ακούγονται το ίδιο όσο και μέσα στο γήπεδο και στα πλαίσια του σεβασμού της όποιας κουλτούρας λαού δεν θα πρέπει, σε καμία περίπτωση, να απαγορευτούν και να αποστειρώσουν την αυθόρμητα πανηγυριστίκη ατμόσφαιρα εκεί, σε μία χώρα που έχει δοκιμαστεί αλλά και συνεχίζει να δοκιμάζεται από μύρια δεινά και που οι κάτοικοί της έχουν το κουράγιο να γιορτάζουν, αποθεώνοντας έτσι όχι μόνο τους παίκτες αλλά και το ίδιο το μυστήριο της ζωής ...

Ευτυχώς οι δέκτες δίνουν τη δυνατότητα χαμηλώματος της έντασης και νομίζω αυτό αρκεί για κάποιον που ενοχλείται... Μακάρι και οι παίκτες εκεί να είχαν την ίδια δυνατότητα... Τέλος οι ομάδες θα πρέπει να αποδείξουν την κλάση τους υπό τις όποιες συνθήκες περιβάλλοντος για τις οποίες όμως ο θεατής θα πρέπει επίσης να έχει άποψη...

Δεν ξέρω αν το κλαρίνο είναι το εθνικό μας όργανο, γιατί οι περισσότεροι από εμάς έχουν στο μυαλό τους κάτι άλλο...! Αλλά η αλλαγή στάσης επιβράβευσης προς τους παίκτες μας από τη νίκη στην ήττα και τούμπαλιν είναι παραδειγματική και μας χαρακτηρίζει σε αντιστοιχία με την ιστορία μας όπου τους εθνικούς μας ήρωες κάποια στιγμή τους ανταμείψαμε με την εσχάτη των ποινών αφού τους αποκηρύξαμε πρώτα ως προδότες...

Καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι φωνές των σχολιαστών έρχονται από άλλο κύκλωμα.Ακόμα κι έτσι αν δεν είναι θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτό και η ΕΡΤ να φιλτράριζε ή να χαμήλωνε την στάθμη του ήχου από το γήπεδο έτσι ώστε αυτά τα πνευστά να μην ήταν ενοχλητικά.Φυσικά μιλάμε για κρατικό σταθμό όπου υποθέτω ότι επικρατεί το έθιμο  ''μην μιλάς για να μην χαλάσεις την πιάτσα''.Πάντως έχασε έναν θεατή (τον αδερφό μου) που γίνεται πανκ όταν ακούει την συναυλία των πνευστών. Κατά την γνώμη μου καμία απαγόρευση δεν θα έπιανε σε έναν λαό που η έγχρωμη πλειοψηφία μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90 ζούσε σε συνθήκες σκλαβιάς με φυλακίσεις βασανιστήρια και χωρίς κανένα δικαίωμα σύμφωνα με το σύστημα του απάρτχαιντ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apartheid)(. (στην Ελλάδα έχουμε το αρπαχτρχαιντ-άρπαξε και κρύψου  :Lol:  :Tongue2: )
Μερικά τραγούδια για τα θύματα και για τον Νέλσον Μαντέλα από τα  80's.Ο Μαντέλα (καμία σχέση με τον Μαντέλη  :Tongue2: ) έμεινε στην φυλακή 30 χρόνια  :Sad: .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFnJmz5pWc4"]YouTube- Simple Minds - Mandela Day[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjWENNe29qc"]YouTube- &quot;Sun City&quot; by Artists United Against Apartheid[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNNfAuMq-M0"]YouTube- eddy grant - gimme hope joanna[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7Oo1QSyxUc"]YouTube- Peter Gabriel - Biko[/ame]

----------


## Phatt

Ολως τυχαιως (πραγματικα καμια σχεση με ποδοσφαιρο) ειδα εναν φιλο που παρακολουθουσε το απογευμα μεσω ιντερνετ, χωρις σχολιαστες.Στην αρχη μου φανηκε οτι υπαρχουν μεσα στο γηπεδο τυποι οι οποιοι εχουν αυτες τις κορνες-spray αλλα μετα σκεφτηκα οτι ειναι αδυνατον να υπαρχουν τοσες πολλες και να μην τελειωνουν ποτε!
Τωρα βλεπω αυτο με το "παραδοσιακο οργανο" και μπαινω στο νοημα...Μαλιστα.
Οντως και εγω πιστευω οτι θα ηταν λαθος να γινει απαγορευση, επισης ενισταμαι στο σχολιο του Ανωνυμου, δηλαδη πιστευεις Γιωργο οτι στο πλαισιο της πιστης αναπαραστασης ακομη και στην προσπαθεια να μπουμε οσο πιο μεσα στο σκηνικο γινεται(VR), θα πρεπει να φερουμε στο σπιτι μας και οτι "σκουπιδι" μπορει να μαζεψει το συστημα απο αυτο που θελουμε να αναπαραγουμε;

----------


## xifis

> Παράλογη απαγόρευση.. Ηθικό θα ήταν να κατανοήσουν οι οπαδοί την δυσφορία που προκαλούν σε παίχτες κ υπόλοιπους θεατές και να σταματήσουν..
> Απαγόρευση, είναι βαρύ..



να κατανοησουν τη δυσφορια?συγγνωμη αλλα εδω γελαμε.μια επιεικης διαγνωση περιεχει κ την διαφορα της κουλτουρας μπορουμε να πουμε.

*αρα,ναι επρεπε να απαγορευτουν αυστηρα.*ειχε ξαναγινει πριν 2 χρονια στο confederetion cup κ τοτε ειχαν πει οτι θα τις απαγορεψουν στο mundial επειδη προφανεστατα και ενοχλουν.

αλλο να ακουσεις κροτιδες,κορνες,συν8ηματα (εστω κ μπινελικια) κ αλλο για 1:30 ωρα να ακους ζζζζζζζζιουοιυοιυυοιυοιυυοιυυουυυ.δε παλευεται ρε παιδια,οτι φιλτρα κ να βαλετε.αντι να ακους τους παικτες την μπαλα τη σφυριχτρα κ τον κοσμο,ακους τις μλκιες κ απο πανω τον σπηκερ να φωναζει.ελεος.*για ποια ατμοσφαιρα κ πανακριβες πλασμα μιλαμε?*

----------


## jim.ni

Πραγματικά είναι απαράδεκτο (για μένα) αυτό που γινεται. Το γεγονός οτι είναι παραδοσιακό τους όργανο, παράδοση τους και τα λοιπά δεν μου λέει τίποτα. Δηλαδή φαντάζεστε στα ελληνικά γήπεδα πχ ποντιακές λύρες  :Lol: 
Αυτοκτονία κατευθείαν. Αντε μην πάρω την ηλ κιθάρα και πάω κατα εκεί και το κάνω συναυλία το γήπεδο. Οκ ολα τα πράγματα έχουν και ενα όριο όμως (όπως και τα νευρά μας), εγω κατάφερα να δω μόνο την Ελλάδα ή για να το πω αλλιώς συμβιβάστηκα. Και να βλέπεις τον Γκέκα σε κοντινό να λέει "δεν σε άκουσα" και να δείχνει το αυτί του στον συμπαίχτη του. Ελεος δηλαδή  :Sad:

----------


## Phatt

:Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:  :Shhh:

----------


## fm344

καλημερα.
πραγματη,εινια δυσκολο τα καναλια να κανουν αυτεσ τις ρυθμησεις,ωστε να μην ακουγονται οι βουβουζελες?
δεν εχουν την δυνατοτητα?την τεχνολογια? :Huh:

----------


## electrifier

Μιας και αναφέρθηκε το κλαρίνο, νομίζω πως είναι Τούρκικης προέλευσης. Στην Τουρκία έχουν μεγάλη αγάπη στο κλαρίνο (κι έχουν υποδεχθεί θερμά στο παρελθόν Έλληνες κλαρινίστες, πχ Βασίλη Σαλέα...).

Με τις βουβουζέλες ξεκολλήστε κι απολαύστε. Μια υποτυπώδη ρύθμιση για πρίμα στον ήχο θα την έχει η TV σας, δε μπορεί. Δεν είναι τόσο φοβερό, εξάλλου χειρότεροι ενίοτε από τις βουβουζέλες είναι οι σχολιαστές...

----------


## HFProject

Σε όλες τις μεταδόσεις που η περιγραφή γίνεται από το στούντιο της ΕΡΤ, ο ήχος χώρου (Διεθνής ήχος) φθάνει σαν ένα στέρεο κανάλι μέσω του δορυφόρου.

Σαφώς και μπορούν να βελτιώσουν ως και να εξαλείψουν τον ενοχλητικό ήχο.

Στις μεταδόσεις οι οποίες έχουν περιγραφή από τα γήπεδα της Ν. Αφρικής ίσως είναι δυσκολότερο ανάλογα με την ηχομόνωση του δημοσιογραφικού κλωβού (booth).

----------


## panos_panopoulos

HFProject  :Thumbup1:   respect.
Επίσης όποιος εχθές είδε κάποιον απο τους δύο μεσημεριανούς αγώνες, αν 10 στα 10 ήταν φούλ ενταση του ήχου, του παιχνιδιού, έπαιζε γύρω στο 3 τον ήχο που ερχόταν απο το γήπεδο και κανονικά τον ήχο που περιέγραφε ο σχολιαστής τον αγώνα στα στούντιο της ΕΡΤ. Ήταν καλύτερο το αποτέλεσμα, έλα που δε σε έβαζε στο κλίμα του αγώνα :Thumbdown:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> HFProject  respect.
> Ήταν καλύτερο το αποτέλεσμα, έλα που δε σε έβαζε στο κλίμα του αγώνα



Πάνο, για μια ακόμα φορά θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Οντως και εγω πιστευω οτι θα ηταν λαθος να γινει απαγορευση, επισης ενισταμαι στο σχολιο του Ανωνυμου, δηλαδη πιστευεις Γιωργο οτι στο πλαισιο της πιστης αναπαραστασης ακομη και στην προσπαθεια να μπουμε οσο πιο μεσα στο σκηνικο γινεται(VR), θα πρεπει να φερουμε στο σπιτι μας και οτι "σκουπιδι" μπορει να μαζεψει το συστημα *απο αυτο που θελουμε να αναπαραγουμε*;



Σε αυτά που θέλουμε να αναπαράγουμε εντάσσεις και το σκορ που θα θέλαμε να διαμορφωθεί? Καλές ή κακές οι συνθήκες θα πρέπει να αποτυπώνουν την πραγματικότητα. Αν μιλάμε για ταινίες αντίστοιχα οι συνθήκες και τα περιβάλλοντα θα πρέπει να είναι ρεαλιστικά και όχι να εκφράζουν ένα ονειρώδη κόσμο όπως τον έχουμε φανταστεί... Γιατί σε συνθήκες ησυχίας στα ματς θα υποθέτεις ότι οι παίκτες ακούνε ο ένας τον άλλο και άρα απλά δεν συντονίζονται ενώ μάλλον συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Οπότε και κρίνεις ανάλογα, δηλ. κατά το δυνατόν αντικειμενικά!!!

Χαιρετώ

----------


## Phatt

Γιωργο σε καταλαβαινω, ουσιαστικα εχει να κανει με την διαφορετικη γωνια που βλεπουμε το ιδιο πραγμα, πιστευω δεν εχει να κανει με σωστο η λαθος, απλα ειναι θεμα γουστου.Παραδειγμα:Καποιος μπορει να θελει τον αστακο του μαγειρεμενο ολοκληρο και να καταπιανεται με πενσες και εργαλεια για να φαει, καποιος αλλος μπορει να θελει καθαρισμενη αστακοψυχα στα μακαρονια του...Ο κυριος με τον ολοκληρο αστακο αισθανεται οτι ετσι πρεπει να τρωγεται ο αστακος, ο αλλος κυριος απλα βαριεται την ολη φασαρια.

Οι ταινιες, ανεξαρτητα με το τι ειδους ειναι, δινουν ενα αποτελεσμα το οποιο εχει επεξεργαστει παρα πολυ λεπτομερως ωστε να γινει ιδιαιτερα συγκεκριμενο.

Τελειωνωντας, να δωσω ακομη ενα παραδειγμα για το πως βλεπω το θεμα(αν και υπενθυμιζω οτι δεν εχω δει κανεναν αγωνα του mundial φετος).Καποιος μπορει να εχει ως χομπυ το ψαρεμα και καποιος αλλος την χαρακτικη στα μαρμαρα.Ο ψαρας γνωριζει και δεχεται οτι κατα το ψαρεμα μπορει να βραχει, και ο χαρακτης αναλογως οτι μπορει να σκονιστει.Δεν δεχεται ομως ο ψαρας κατα το ψαρεμα να σκονιστει, ουτε ο χαρακτης να βραχει...Με αυτο θελω να πω οτι οσοι θελουν τις βουβουζελες εξω απο το ποδοσφαιρο, το κανουν επειδη πιστευουν οτι δεν εχουν σχεση με την ολη κατασταση(ουτε καν αυτη του πανηγυρισμου), παρα ειναι μονο ενοχληση.Εγω σεβομαι οτι ειναι θεμα κουλτουρας απο την μια, αλλα πρεπει να δωσω και ενα δικιο σε καποιον που ειναι συνηθισμενος να παρακολουθει ποδοσφαιρο με τους δεδομενους ηχους που ξερουμε ολοι.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Σαφώς, το 'περί ορέξεως...' είναι ο υπέρτατος κανόνας!

----------


## grglaz

σχετικο αρθρο απο το τροκτικο
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/06...post_3579.html





> Εκτός από τους Νοτιοαφρικανούς που συνεχίζουν απτόητοι να διασκεδάζουν  υπό τον ενοχλητικό ήχο των παραδοσιακών τους οργάνων, οι απανταχού  ποδοσφαιρόφιλοι βρίσκουν συνεχώς τρόπους να πάρουν εκδίκηση από τις  βουβουζέλες, έστω και… εικονικά!...
> 
> 
> 
> Κάποιοι  επιλέγουν να παρακολουθούν τα παιχνίδια μέσω της τηλεόρασης, ακούγοντας  τη μετάδοση από το ραδιόφωνο. Άλλοι πάλι, έχουν προμηθευτεί ζευγάρια  ωτοασπίδων, ενώ δεν είναι λίγοι εκείνοι που έχουν αποφασίσει να… απέχουν  ως τηλεθεατές από το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο της Νότιας Αφρικής, λόγω του  εκκωφαντικού βουητού που φτάνει στα αυτιά τους μέσω των τηλεοπτικών  δεκτών. 
> Την ίδια ώρα, οι λάτρεις του Ίντερνετ έχουν βρει το απόλυτο…  αντι-βουβουζελικό παιχνίδι το οποίο έχει δημιουργηθεί με ένα και μόνο  σκοπό: να καταστρέψει, με εικονικό τρόπο φυσικά, τις βουβουζέλες! Ο  παίκτης διαλέγει ομάδα και στη συνέχεια προσπαθεί να τις πυροβολήσει με  το όπλο του, την ώρα που ξεπετάγονται από το κοινό.
> Αν ανήκετε στους  «ορκισμένους» εχθρούς της βουβουζέλας, δεν έχετε παρά να πατήσετε στο  link που ακολουθεί και να ανοίξετε… πυρ!

----------


## JOHNY+

Για να δουμε πως θα τα παει σημερα η εθνικη .  :Huh:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Έτσι κέρδισαμε τη Νιγηρία
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxRvX7NKfZA&fmt=18"]YouTube- Xary Klyn -Ethniki Ellados[/ame]

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Βουβουζέλες είναι ή βαζέλες?  :Lol:  :Tongue2:  (αστειάκια μην δίνετε σημασία)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Πριν την χθεσινή ήττα της Εθνικής μας και στα πλαίσια της γενικότερης ευφορίας, θα λέγαμε:

1η νίκη της Εθνικής στο mundial (*1*)…

Στο 19ο παιχνίδι της διοργάνωσης (1+9=10, 1+0=*1*) ….
Την 17η Ιουνίου (1+7=*8*)….
Με σκόρερ τον Σαλπιγγίδη στο 44΄΄ (4+4=*8*)…
Και τον Τοροσίδη στο 71΄΄ (7+1=*8*)….

*Όλο μαζί 11888*

*Τυχαίο….;;;;; ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ….!!!!!!!*

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Πριν την χθεσινή ήττα της Εθνικής μας και στα πλαίσια της γενικότερης ευφορίας, θα λέγαμε:
> 
> 1η νίκη της Εθνικής στο mundial (*1*)…
> 
> Στο 19ο παιχνίδι της διοργάνωσης (1+9=10, 1+0=*1*) ….
> Την 17η Ιουνίου (1+7=*8*)….
> Με σκόρερ τον Σαλπιγγίδη στο 44΄΄ (4+4=*8*)…
> Και τον Τοροσίδη στο 71΄΄ (7+1=*8*)….
> 
> ...



Χαχαχαχα.....  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

